# Sky Archery Trophy Longbow by Hoyt,



## SwietsRick (Dec 23, 2005)

Anybody know anything about a Sky Archery Trophy Longbow by Hoyt  [email protected] I know nothing about it accept for the name and vitals?? Good Bad ???


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Rick - 

The ones actually made by SKY/Earl Hoyt were super shooters (no surprise there), the later ones made by Matthews under the SKY name were - OK, but not in the same class, MHO.

Viper1 out.


----------



## SwietsRick (Dec 23, 2005)

he says its a reflex/deflex longbow made by Sky Archery and called the Trophy. It was designed by Earl Hoyt, Jr 66" Long 
The limbs are straight without any sign of delamination. They are backed with clear glass to let the beauty of the bow show through. The tips are excellent with black and white overlays. I'm thinking of purchasing?????? Hey Viper1 is there anyway to tell if it's the older Hoyt?


----------



## DwayneR (Feb 23, 2004)

Most of my bows are SKY's...

Earl Hoyt did a tremendous job in designing the sky bows...


Dwayne


----------



## SwietsRick (Dec 23, 2005)

Heres a pic can anyone tell if it's a Hoyt JR


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Rick - 

I never followed the serial numbers. Earl managed SKY Archery until his death in 2001, and his wife, Ann Weber, had the company through 2003, when she sold it to Matthews. You might call Matthews and see if they can give you more info from the serial number.

Viper1 out.


----------



## SwietsRick (Dec 23, 2005)

thanks, I'll see if he has it???????


----------



## LADYRED (Nov 29, 2005)

EARL DESIGNED THE SKY BOW'S WITH A LOT OF LOVE AND THEY SHOOT THAT WAY TOO..NO HAND SHOCK..HIS HYBID LONDBOWS R&D'S ARE AWESOME..HAVE HAD ONE FOR MANY YEARS...:wink:


----------



## SwietsRick (Dec 23, 2005)

Serial number is 557


----------

